# My Little Nell at 5 weeks



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

She looks tiny next to that mans hand!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

awwww she is so cute


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just lovely, I bet you can't wait. Do you have a coming home date agreed?


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> Just lovely, I bet you can't wait. Do you have a coming home date agreed?


Yes February the 7th! Seems ages away!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not long ...18 days .. and a little sister for Flo . Love your signiture x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

So adorable! I really want to get Axle a brother, and that picture makes me want to get him one even more now! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go on Jess x x


----------



## number1bassman (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! Takes me back to when Floss was that small!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! adorable...I wish I had pics of Lady that small!!!
adorable! Feb 7 will come soon!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

so soon!!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OMG!!! adorable...I wish I had pics of Lady that small!!!
> adorable! Feb 7 will come soon!


I have pictures of her at 2 days old, 9 days old then every week since then . They're all in another thread somewhere


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> I have pictures of her at 2 days old, 9 days old then every week since then . They're all in another thread somewhere


oooooo that is so cute!!! I will have to search them out!


----------

